# Hubcaps with green reflectors on Ebay 1-14-2011



## popawheelie (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello friends, I remember someone wanted Hubcaps out there and I just came across a set of Four with a 7 day auction. Price now at $10.......check em out if you want or need em.
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-STYLE-B...094?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35af487156


----------



## morton (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a red set a while back (not from this person) but 2 of the brackets were screwed up...anybody got any extras?  Price is dirt cheap for the set but I avoid the bay like the plague.  john


----------



## slick (Jan 15, 2011)

I just saw a set of red ones the other day go for over $50? I have a set of the green. My question is, wern't these just repopped within the last few years? Why are they going for so much money? Mine are still in the box from memory lane.


----------



## serg (Jan 15, 2011)

A set of red nobody sells? I'll buy


----------



## serg (Jan 18, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BIKE-BI...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f815d668

US $99.99


----------

